
Moderators banned 2,200 accounts during Donald Trump's AMA - jacquesm
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/28/donald-trump-reddit-ama-censorship/
======
SixSigma
There is a cultural battle on Reddit around the_donald

If you join r/hillaryclinton all your posts are auto-shadow banned, I don't
know how you get unbanned, I haven't had that pleasure.

reddit have made sure the AMA [1] didn't make the frontpage despite 1,763
points (63% upvoted) 6,781 votes (that math doesn't work does it!) and 24k
comments. Meanwhile the dedicated anti-trump sub had a top 10 post with a
derogatory painting of Mr Trump.

Hillary Clinton hasn’t held a press conference in 235 days

But she is spending $6m on reddit posters via Correct The Record [2][3]

"Correct The Record is a strategic research and rapid response team designed
to defend Hillary Clinton from baseless attacks." [4]

In the past 12 hours Reddit mods have deleted 82% (9/11) of all frontpage
content that mentions Clinton or the DNC [5][6]

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4uxdbn/im_donal...](https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4uxdbn/im_donald_j_trump_and_im_your_next_president_of/)

[2]
[https://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/lookup2.php?strID=C00578997](https://www.opensecrets.org/pacs/lookup2.php?strID=C00578997)

[3]
[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/05/correct-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/05/correct-
the-record-online-trolls/484847/)

[4] [http://correctrecord.org/about/](http://correctrecord.org/about/)

[5] [https://i.sli.mg/umfWHl.jpg](https://i.sli.mg/umfWHl.jpg)

[6]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4v86ik/in_the_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4v86ik/in_the_past_12_hours_reddit_mods_have_deleted_82/)

------
kup0
I found it interesting that the AMA didn't make the front page despite its
popularity and that they allowed it to be held on a pro-Trump subreddit,
therefore strongly biasing the moderation and questions in Trump's favor.

Not sure why any formal/official AMA should be allowed outside of the standard
AMA subreddit.

~~~
wmil
Subreddits are separate communities. It doesn't make any sense to ban AMAs
outside /r/iama. /r/fantasy has AMAs with authors all the time.

------
jrnichols
I think that they posted something about purposely banning accounts that were
under 30 days old too, didn't they?

It was no surprise that a lot of fake accounts would be made for the sole
purpose of trolling or making other disruptive comments.

With the way other subreddits ban people these days, I'm not sure why this
even made headlines. There are a bunch of subs that will automatically ban you
just for making in a comment in other subs that they have deemed off limits.
It's gotten kind of silly.

~~~
wmil
Some of the other subs auto ban any user who posts in /r/the_donald, so even
trolling under your own account is a risk.

~~~
jrnichols
This is also true, and I've found it to be kind of annoying. /the_donald was
popping up on /all quite frequently, and I found myself banned from other
subreddits for correcting misinformation that was posted. For the most part,
they were subreddits that I would not have normally posted in or read anyway,
but it still seemed a little silly for them to do such a thing.

